# surprise FRY in with my plants!!!!



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

So went to Petsmart today and bought a bunch of moneywort, 2 anubias and 3 mossballs. Got home and went to put plants in quarantine and SURPRISE!!!! There was one lonely fry! I have no idea what it is but I think it is a guppy? I don't know! Its half an inch, has visible pectoral fins and clear and dark colored tail that looks like a guppy tail. Its body is fairly see through right now and it has big black eyes. I had a half gallon glass tea pot that I filled with clean water, treated it with stress coat + and vitachem and put one of the anubias and moneywort in there. I acclimated the fry for an hour and placed it in the clean water. It is swimming around like crazy exploring. I tried to feed it NLS the super tiny pellets but it spit them out since they were too big. I crushed them up and I think it ate some of that. It has a belly, so I can assume it ate something. I am trying to get pics of it but its really hard. It doesn't stay still! What should I do with it? How do I figure out what it is and how do I care for it?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh cool! That's always fun and interesting haha, I'd like to see pictures of him if you could get them! We could probably help ID the fish as well.

I would say continue with the crushed NLS for now until we can figure out what it is. Clean water is great, just continue with what you've been doing so far, keep it heated and stuff and should be good ^^


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Get a bubbler in there asaP! if its a guppy they do not have labrith organs like gold fish, betta's and gourami's do!

Keep the little guy warm. Also Crushed finly crushed fish food with high protein is a good idea.

It could be a platy or molly fry, or even a sword tail fry. They all are live bears and all look the same when born. Sounds like it might be two three weeks old at the max.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

What temp should it be? What size home?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

WolfHhowling said:


> Get a bubbler in there asaP! if its a guppy they do not have labrith organs like gold fish, betta's and gourami's do!
> 
> Keep the little guy warm. Also Crushed finly crushed fish food with high protein is a good idea.
> 
> It could be a platy or molly fry, or even a sword tail fry. They all are live bears and all look the same when born. Sounds like it might be two three weeks old at the max.


Goldfish do not have labyrinth organs. They should ALWAYS be kept in properly oxygenated water in proper sized tanks.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Get a bubbler. Make sure to put it in a bigger tank as soon as you can.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

What size?? I have a spare 3.5


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Jexx said:


> What size?? I have a spare 3.5


3.5 should be fine for now.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Well if its a guppy. Its gonna need some friends when its older. good rule is 1 male. Needs 2-3 females.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

tekkguy said:


> Goldfish do not have labyrinth organs. They should ALWAYS be kept in properly oxygenated water in proper sized tanks.


Gold fish was a typo.... I wanted to put good fish like... but it turned Good to gold and killed the like @[email protected]


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

BettaNubRandyLove said:


> Well if its a guppy. Its gonna need some friends when its older. good rule is 1 male. Needs 2-3 females.


Thats the rule of thumb, if its a platy, molly, guppy or any live bearer.

However swordtails are the only species that are happy to break that rule. They can be paired off. The male doesn't show much aggression and doesn't chase the female as much as other livebearers do. If you don't want other babies and it turns out be be a sword, then you can get another female sword they will have a blast together. 

( currently own a pair of swords, and a breeder of platies, thinking of breeding mollies and betta's down the road)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

what temperature should the water be? when will it need to move to a bigger tank? I have an air pump hooked up to an air stone now in the tea pot. When should I move it to the 3.5? Does it need a filter? How often do I feed it? Its sooo tiny you have to look hard to see it. Its really fast!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

This is the best I could do for photos. They have been magnified.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah that looks like guppy fry to me


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I moved him to the 3.5 gallon with airstone a fake grass plant and live anubias and moneywort floating. I figured he might feel better with few places to hide and the plants might help a little with the water. What should water changes look like? 50% every day? and how do I know if he is eating? Can anyone please help?


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd do about 25% water changes maybe twice a week, (add Prime of course) and keep the temp between 78-80. Feed 2-3 times a day with frozen baby brine shrimp and/or crushed veggie flakes of a good brand. Crush it into a fine powder. Rotate the brine shrimp and flake ie; brine shrimp in the morning and flakes at night. If you feed him and stand back a bit, you'll probably see him darting here and there, catching the food. Hopefully he will eat well for you. If I'm wrong on any of this, someone please chime in! I'm fairly new to this myself.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

all i have is the nls so he is getting that crushed. I think he is eating, he seems healthy. he never stops swimming! He like chasing the bubbles lol. How long before he needs a bigger tank than 3.5 g? Here are some better pics.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

A 3.5 gallon? With just one guppy he'll be fine in 3.5 gallons! But I'm sure if you get him friends a 5 gallon would be fine for only 2 or 3


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

do guppies get lonely? Do they need companions?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I've personally never heard that but I'm also no guppy expert.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Another user just informed me that guppies like to school


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okidokey  so you could keep him, you could also sell him back to an LFS if they want him/her or just adopt out. I know PetCo will allow you to bring in fish to be adopted out, you don't get money but just an option if you don't have room or something.  Good luck to you and your little guppy ^^


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

If he makes it I don't think I could give him away lol. I'll find room. Somehow. I've fallen for the little guy in less than 24 hours!


----------

